# clown loaches and sharks



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a tank with a red tail black shark and 2 clown loaches (I will get 5 more clowns soon). The clown loaches enjoyed the 4 caves I had but as soon as I added the red tail black shark, he took over the caves for himself. He will only let the pleco in them. The clowns are about 2 inches and the red tail is about 3 inches. Now the clowns are swimming in the upper levels of the tank, maybe because theyre scared of the shark? I was wondoring if I got a black shark (yes I know itll out grow my 46 bow) if it will not be so agressive or terretorial. I love my red tail, but I want the clowns to be happy. Also, I could get a rainbow shark if they wont chase everything. I could get rid of sharks alltogether if I had to.
Also, I have some slate and other rocks that used to be in a fish tank, then I put them in my frog tank for a year. Now they are back out. How can I clean the rocks up so they will be safe for fish? Its like 100.00 worth of rock so I'd love to keep it. 
Last question but do clown loaches and tiger barbs mix well?
thanks a lot!

edit: I have, well had a snail. It climbed onto the filter intake tube during the night and when I woke up half of its body was sucked into it. I turned off the filter, aquaclear 110, and he detatched, but he hasnt moved the whole day(dead). Will this keep happening if I get more snails in the future? it was a mystery snail, about 1 inch long.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Clown Loaches should only be kept with non-aggressive fish. The stress of not being able to hide MIGHT cause them illness or even death.They`re bottom dwellers and should feel safe to go to the bottom. Do you know they`ll need at least a 100 gal within a couple of year to grow properly and thrive? I ditch the sharks and forget about the barbs. Sorry.


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

Is any one else able to answer these questions?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep, and I'll say the same thing as mary.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Clown loaches should be kept in 100G+ tank. 
I have kept them with tiger barbs and were fine they tend to even shool with them, which some attribute to the color patterns.
I had a albino rainbow shark with my clowns and they constantly fought. The clowns were very stressed. 
Keep one shark per tank no matter if it is rainbow or red tailed they are very territorial.
The snails will continue to get eaten as clown loaches are snail eaters. 
What all do you have in this tank?
As far as the rocks, you can make a bleach solution and bleach them (depending what kind they are they may or may not fade) or just wash them well with hot water and let them dry. If algae is on them start scrubbing away.


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have 3 scissortail tetras, 3 zebra danios, 3 red eye tetras, 2 clown loaches, 1 clown pleco, 1 redtail shark, 2 bala sharks, and one chinese algae eater. All fish are very small. None are more than 2 inches. I plan to get a large tank, 120+ gallons. I have an aquaclear 110 on it.

why arent avatars showing up?


----------

